# Stopping Immodium before colonoscopy



## 20248 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hoping one of you will be able to help as to when I should stop taking Immodium before having a colonoscopy.In the booklet I've been given it says to stop taking it 7 days before but then on the preparation sheet it says to stop taking it 2 days before so I'm a bit confused







I'm having it done on the 1st June and am away this weekend, I'll have to eat out while there and would like to be able to have a drink or two which is going to be a problem if I have to stop 7 days before but will be no issue at all if it's more like 2 days before.Thanks!


----------

